# Music Finds



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great links. Thanks!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome sites Rich!

Here's one more (just individual songs, not albums but lots of good info too).

http://www.drmysterian.com/archive/2005_07_01_blogarchive

I just came across Old Haunts myself the other day. I love it.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Glad you like!!!

Keep em coming......


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

*When You're Evil*

Didn't know where to stick this. Stumbled across this song....

When You're Evil by Voltaire. 

To me it's the perfect villain theme song - takes a second to pick up steam though. Click on the title above and you can dowload it for free from that page.

You can find the lyrics here...
HERE!

"While there's children to make sad
While there's candy to be had
while there's pockets left to pick
While there's grannies left to trip down the stairs
I'll be there, I'll be waiting 'round the corner
It's a game. I'm glad I'm in it
'Cause there's one born every minute
And it's so easy when you're evil
This is the life, you see
The Devil tips his hat to me
I do it all because I'm evil
And I do it all for free
Your tears are all the pay I'll ever need"

Great fun. Hope you like!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Rich B thank you for the links, I am going to enjoy them also and appreciate your sharing!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's another really great blog with Halloween and other recording downloads:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/


----------



## HorrorFilled (Jul 20, 2006)

Mannheim Steamroller is coming out with a Halloween album in September. It's a 3-disc set with music, effects, and a dvd video disc that contains a dance instructional video to the song "Creatures of the Night". That should be interesting


----------

